# refinishing a table top



## bobi (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I put helmsman spar urethane over a shellac finish?


----------



## bobi (Oct 11, 2008)

My table top has white rings on it caused by water and warm bowls. I used alcohol rubs with poor results. Can I put helmsman spar urethane over a shellac finish?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

As long as the shellac is dewaxed, you should be fine with the spar urethane over it.


----------

